# Caprice, 41, failed 3 IVF now her surrogate is pregnant & she is herself, too!



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

A nice 'hopeful' story. In another article I read on this she says she was told she couldn't get pregnant, but didn't say why, maybe it was age-related... Anyway, talk about lucky, from zero to 2 at once! Good luck to her, I just wish I could afford a surrogate!  
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2342634/Caprice-opens-miscarriage-failed-attempts-IVF.html

/links


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

My Gran told me this story but couldn't recall who it was. Its lovely to hear xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I think it's a lovely story and it's a situation I nearly found myself in.  I had started to D/R to go through IVF to produce the embryos for my GS.  I was waiting for AF to arrive so I could start stimms - she never showed up.  I did a test and found out I was pg naturally.  We obviously called off the surrogate cycle. Had it been a month later, I would have been in exactly the same situation - and would have been revelling in it. 

Oh, and my wonderful surro is now pg with twins for someone else, so all's well that ends well.


----------

